# progress map



## im hungry

ive been watching the map on morelkmushroomhunting.com and its needing an update anybody no of anymore maps


----------



## livewire

Morelhunters.com


----------



## im hungry

thanks i just found that one....i used to know a dancin girl named livewire. that aint u is it? just kidding


----------



## sciotoguy

Here is the map I use.

http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html

Been pretty damn accurate over the years. May be a week behind the first tiny blacks found here in ohio, but I dont start looking till they get here. Like grandmaw says, hummingbirds poop morel seeds. She is a hundend and 1 1/2 years old tho, so talk that with a grain of salt.


----------



## im hungry

thanks ill check that map out..thank granny for me tooshe sounds like a smart lady


----------



## im hungry

wow thats cool.the bird map looks like the shroom map....i think granny is onto something .....


----------



## sciotoguy

She has said that since I was a little boy. Dont bother looking till the first hummingbird shows up..

Also I think it will be Granmaws last time hunting this spring,, She just cant stay awake for very long anymore.

I push her in a chair along a bike path by an old apple orchard late in the season to find a few big yellows. 

Hopefully one more year.


----------



## morelsxs

SG. I don't think too many people have ever heard of this song but I know you and I bet you have. To wether anyone agrees or not is a different story but I do give glory to God and all He has created:

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsCiaxPhtVY[/video]

I miss my grandparents tremendously and can vividly remember the day my Pap didn't walk out the door to go squirrel hunting with my Dad or Uncle. My Dad has bad knees now and can't do much (although I think he has lost some of the passion to do things) bit he taught me <span style="text-decoration:underline">everything</span> I know 'bout pretty much everything related to nature when I was young. Enjoy Grandma and please give her a kiss on the forehead for me. I have never heard that but I promise I will be paying attention.


----------



## morelsxs

Never heard that about the humming birds . . .


----------



## shroomcrafter

sciotoguy, Your Grandma must be a very special lady. I wish you could get a picture and a video of this 101 year young lady mushroom hunting from a wheelchair this spring. And please share it with all of us. A video would probably go viral. This is such a heartwarming story. I hope you find some morels, so she can hold them in the picture. And tell her thanks for the advice on hummingbirds. It rings true, but I had never heard it. And thank you for the link to the hummingbird migration map. I hope to add my dot and date to it pretty soon. Another good resource for shroomers. :-D


----------



## shroomcrafter

sciotoguy, P.S. You are to be commended for devoting this time and energy for your Grandma. You will never regret it, for you will have these precious memories stay with you long after she's gone. I hope and pray you fill her lap full of big yellow mushrooms from the old apple orchard!


----------



## ant

Scioto that map kills 2 birds with one stone.Now I know when to put out my hummingbird feeders and when to shroom.Sometimes theys alota truth in them old wives tales.Not that I think they poop shroom seeds but the timing should be about right.Never made that conection.But now Ill pay attention to it.


----------



## sciotoguy

Shroomcrafter thanks,, Wanted to get some video last year, but we did not find any the day we went. I will get something to post in May........ i sure wish I had smart phones and digital cameras years ago,,, never bothered taking pictures back in the day,,, would love to have a pic of her frying up 3 skillets of shrooms on the old propane stove, in the old house. 

Hi ant. i think that was a very locale wives tale from central illinois,,, I myself never heard any mention of it anywhere else except family. Tho, it could of come from the Ozarks, since they moved there during the depression and started a family, till moving back to central Ill a some years later.


----------



## sciotoguy

Morelsxs,, it has been very very long time since I heard that,,, and any Rex for that matter


----------



## sciotoguy

No hummingbirds yet, but just got a group of 6 purple martin scouts on the house,,, Most welcomed..

The sounds of spring are here,, peeper frogs,, redwing black birds,, and now martins.


----------



## sciotoguy

Its getting close, pussy willows done bloomed,,, Forsynthia about to burst, Lilacs budding up good,, Sure hope we dont get a killing hard freeze late next week..


----------



## fbm821

what are good temps to have at night for growth


----------



## sciotoguy

Only thing missing is Ticks,, I cant believe it,, none on the dog,, or me yet,, This is shaping up to be a banger year.

Hope them blood suckers froxze this past winter.


----------



## sciotoguy

821

hope above freezing


----------



## sciotoguy

Just cleaned out the guss bed,, and no ticks on me., i always have ticks crawling on me after that chore. Strange


----------



## londonderrian

i found one on me a few days ago sciotoguy, very very very small, i barely noticed it.... but yes, its def a good thing if those predators stayed inside this year lol


----------



## sciotoguy

The hummingbirds are getting close,,, next week it starts.


----------



## Old Elm

Yup,sciotoguy. Thanks for the link. We also know when their ready cause the little house wrens come back &amp; tell us. We're up here in O'le Wisconsin, an about 3 - 4 weeks behind ya. There's a whole lot of things that come along every spring to pump us up for the morel pickin.


----------



## sciotoguy

It is fun watching the progression of spring time,,, too bad you folks up north have to wait a bit longer,,,but its a comming.


----------



## sciotoguy

Looked outside this morning and saw winter again, then looked at the humingbird migration map, and the two did not compute.

I never had to brush snow off my HB feeder before. @ant,, time to get it up,,,,,, iffen you havnt.

I was really hoping to get a picture of a hummingbird drinking on my snow covered feeder. But none showed up.

Hope the winds die down and a slow warm up is in store next week or so.


----------

